# DICSI



## GPRW87 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi

I'm currently looking at options & after having spoken to a few friends 
who have all had treatment(none as single mummy's)!! They all said they would go straight to ICSI next time and not waste money on unsuccessful IUI!! I want to go for ICSI however looking at my nearest clinics in Scotland they only seem to offer any donor treatment except IUI. Have any of you ladies had ICSI using donor sperm?

Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Hi GPRW87 and welcome, 

I've had ICSI, IVF but not IUI (my AMH was very high and any whiff of drugs sent my body into over stimulation). 

My feeling is that this is a decision that needs to be informed, and hence can only be made after all the appropriate investigations and in consultation with a doctor.  They would assess your age, history, hormone profile, ovarian reserve (AMH bloods), tubal patency (to exclude risk of ectopic with IUI if tubes are damaged or blocked) etc before advising. I think it's really important that treatment decisions are informed in this way to reduce the chance of wasted costs and heartache, and ensure your safety. 

Moving straight to ICSI may not be necessary if you have a good ovarian reserve, produce a good egg number with stimulation and the donor sperm is sufficiently motile. Straight IVF maybe sufficient. Adding ICSI increases cycle costs by about £700-1000 per cycle I think. Most clinics can wait for egg collection and then embryologists advise whether to have ICSI based on egg number\quality and sperm quality once it is thawed. 

There are lots of women who have had success fairly quickly with IUI, so don't rule it out but be guided by your consultant after all the necessary tests are done. 

Wishing you well with your treatment journey
A x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello, I've had iui and a mini ivf with ICSI, I got 100% fertilisation   

Which clinic are you with?

Diesy


----------

